# Crappie spoons



## chaunc

This fall I decided to try some spoons while vertical jigging deeper brush piles. Tried a couple I had laying around and they put some good fish in the boat. They were the newer cast masters that I didn’t get to use last winter. One was a perch pattern and the other was gold. Hopefully we’ll get an ice season so I can try these on ice. Does anybody use these or have any other kinds they use? I want to expand my arsenal.


----------



## Flathead76

Jiggin rap


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

chaunc said:


> This fall I decided to try some spoons while vertical jigging deeper brush piles. Tried a couple I had laying around and they put some good fish in the boat. They were the newer cast masters that I didn’t get to use last winter. One was a perch pattern and the other was gold. Hopefully we’ll get an ice season so I can try these on ice. Does anybody use these or have any other kinds they use? I want to expand my arsenal.


Hard to beat kastmasters for vert jiggin. I take the split ring off the treble and replace it with a quick snap. That way I can easily tip my treble with a minnow head.


----------



## Outasync

Im a big fan of slender spoons. The chrome and chartuse or gold and orange are my 2 favs


----------



## polebender

Little Cleos and Swedish Pimples jigged over tops of brushpiles.


----------



## chaunc

Flathead76 said:


> Jiggin rap


Nice bait but definitely not a spoon. Looking for spoons. Do you use any and what kind are they if you do.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

I picked up some dinner bell spoons from a company called Frostbite last year. Havent had a chance to use them yet, but they look real good. Got some micro sized ones and some for walleye.


----------



## Flathead76

chaunc said:


> Nice bait but definitely not a spoon. Looking for spoons. Do you use any and what kind are they if you do.


No that’s my go to.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

I've used these with successfully


----------



## crappieboo420

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> I've used these with successfully


I agree electric perch is my favorite they call the fish in I swear!!! Lol


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Just picked a few of these up. Just need some ice.


----------



## chaunc

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 461382
> Just picked a few of these up. Just need some ice.


Those are the ones I picked up for this season too. Got seven different colors in two sizes.


----------



## crappieboo420

chaunc said:


> Those are the ones I picked up for this season too. Got seven different colors in two sizes.


Never understood why you need tungsten for jigging spoons??


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

chaunc said:


> Those are the ones I picked up for this season too. Got seven different colors in two sizes.


Haha you must be the reason they're all sold out of almost everything.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

crappieboo420 said:


> Never understood why you need tungsten for jigging spoons??


Heavier weight in a smaller presentation?!?


----------



## chaunc

There’s plenty where I got mine. Check out fishusa.com. Great selection at a good price. They carry three different sizes too. There’s nine guys in our group. If the fish are hitting on a specific type of lure. I’ll have enough for all of us If they don’t have them. 


HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Haha you must be the reason they're all sold out of almost everything.


----------



## crappiedude

I use the standard Hopkin style jigging spoons for crappie. Normally I just use the silver or gold spoons but I have on occasions added a little jig paint to change the look a little. Most times I'll uses 1/4-1/2 oz spoons but have caught plenty of crappie using the 3/4 oz spoons while fishing for eyes. I go hot & cold on using spoons for crappie, not because they don't work but more because I snag them up and loose so many. 
I think any fish that will eat minnows will eagerly hit jigging spoons. One lake I used to fish was loaded with muskies and they would smash a spoon.
Jigging spoons can be a great search lure for fishing flats. Cast them out, work them back in using a lift/drop motion so the spoons comes back in a saw tooth pattern. In open water situations you can cover a lot of water. You can very the retrieve speed but changing the lure weight (eg: 1/4, 1/2, 3/4...) Normally I tend to just use 1/2 or 3/4 oz spoons if I'm casting them.
Thanks for the thread Ken...I'm going to put a rod in the boat and rig it with a 1/4 or 1/2 oz jigging spoon and try it over the next few days.


----------



## HLI

I would look into the Frizz made by Hofmann's Lures Inc. It was originally made in Lakeview OH, but operations have moved to Greenville, PA. Here is a video on them -


----------



## chaunc

Good spoon. Good video too. I’m only fifteen minutes from Greenville, Pa. Gonna have to look them up. Thanks.


----------



## c. j. stone

As you know, I’m a fish eater and I make lots of varieties of panfish lures(and other fish types as well) and have been working all Winter with various spoon-type lures for “Perch”. These should also work great for crappie. One is a version of the smallest Swed. Pimple used w/ treble removed and a single hook hanging 2-3 inches below for tipping with a minnow head or waxie. These are esp good for vertical(soft) jigging but should work well cast on light line/outfits to fish responding to cover. I’ll try to get some pics to post.
ps-I like some cold water crappie-but I Love me some jumbo perch!


----------

